# Uber requires 1 year US experience?



## European

Hello,
I am new to Chicago, I am 26 years old and have an European Driver licence since I turn 18.
I applied for a driver and upload my IL driver licence which is 2 weeks old, with the other car documents and insurance. I got replied that additional info is needed as proof that I've been licensed at least one year.
Here is part of the email from Uber:

"
Please upload one of the three following documents to provide official verification of your driver licensing history:


1) A photo of your previous driver's license which lists an acceptable issuance date dating back at least one or three years depending on your age.
"

So I upload my European License and today I got this email.

"Thank you for submitting this information. Uber requires 1+ years of driving experience in the US. 

We are unable to proceed with your background report if your US license is still less than a year old. Feel free to reach out or contact Uber if you have additional concerns."

I never heard that Uber requires at least 1 year US experience. Is there anything I can do?
How is the situation with the other companies like Lyft? Should my application success there?

Thanks!


----------



## KGB7

Two words; "Adobe Photoshop".


----------



## Kalee

Makes sense to me. Without having at least a year's driving history in the US, there is no driving history for Uber to check to see what type of driver you are.

Your European driving history cannot be checked and even if it could be checked, wouldn't count in the US.


----------



## headtheball

I had the same issue. They made me wait and would not accept my UK DL. Lyft had no problem with it.


----------



## Huberis

You are still free to reach out however. They Love when people reach out to them.


----------



## Kalee

Huberis said:


> You are still free to reach out however. They Love when people reach out to them.


Yes, yes. Reach out. Always ALWAYS reach out to Uber.

OFF THE CHARTS!
EARN BIG!
BIG WEEK AHEAD!
90 PERCENT OF CARS CURRENTLY ON A RIDE!
THANKS FOR REACHING OUT!
BIG EVENT!
GUARANTEED FARES PER HOUR!
WE HAVE YOUR BACK!
WE ARE CUTTING RATES SO YOU EARN MORE!


----------



## Lidman

Huberis said:


> You are still free to reach out however. They Love when people reach out to them.


 Yup. Reach out and touch uber.


----------



## Huberis

Kalee said:


> Yes, yes. Reach out. Always ALWAYS reach out to Uber.
> 
> OFF THE CHARTS!
> EARN BIG!
> BIG WEEK AHEAD!
> 90 PERCENT OF CARS CURRENTLY ON A RIDE!
> THANKS FOR REACHING OUT!
> BIG EVENT!
> GUARANTEED FARES PER HOUR!
> WE HAVE YOUR BACK!
> WE ARE CUTTING RATES SO YOU EARN MORE!


Full Frontal Uberlobotomy.


----------



## Kalee

Huberis said:


> Full Frontal Uberlobotomy.


lol


----------



## Huberis

Kalee said:


> lol


An Uberectomy is when a person decides to move on.


----------



## European

What do you mean by reach them? What is the best mail example for that?


----------



## Huberis

European said:


> What do you mean by reach them? What is the best mail example for that?


Disregard. It is a bit of humor. Uber's favorite canned cliche is to "Thank you for reaching out". They will thank you for reaching out on the drop of a dime. If you have a question to ask of them, they may not want to answer your question, but you can be damn sure, they are going to thank you for reaching out.

A driver will typically need to reach out, and allow himself to be thanked a couple times before ever getting a response from what appears to be a human response. They too will thank you for reaching out. To get a sincere or genuine response, now that is anybody's guess. You have to work hard for that.


----------



## UberTaxPro

European said:


> Hello,
> I am new to Chicago, I am 26 years old and have an European Driver licence since I turn 18.
> I applied for a driver and upload my IL driver licence which is 2 weeks old, with the other car documents and insurance. I got replied that additional info is needed as proof that I've been licensed at least one year.
> Here is part of the email from Uber:
> 
> "
> Please upload one of the three following documents to provide official verification of your driver licensing history:
> 
> 1) A photo of your previous driver's license which lists an acceptable issuance date dating back at least one or three years depending on your age.
> "
> 
> So I upload my European License and today I got this email.
> 
> "Thank you for submitting this information. Uber requires 1+ years of driving experience in the US.
> 
> We are unable to proceed with your background report if your US license is still less than a year old. Feel free to reach out or contact Uber if you have additional concerns."
> 
> I never heard that Uber requires at least 1 year US experience. Is there anything I can do?
> How is the situation with the other companies like Lyft? Should my application success there?
> 
> Thanks!


Its probably due to their insurance company policy.


----------



## Mark in SD

No chance in hell an American could drive commercially in any other country with out similar experience. Why should it be different for Uber. The traffic laws and more importantly the the "traffic culture" is different and needs to be learned and understood.


----------



## PTB

I've got almost 1 YEAR of driving for UBER, does that count for anything??


----------



## poopy

PTB said:


> I've got almost 1 YEAR of driving for UBER, does that count for anything??


Only in increased odds of filing for, and then receiving mental health disability payments.

Lucky bastard.


----------



## PTB

what are the likely symptoms? you seem to have experience in this matter.


----------



## poopy

1. Poor grammatical ability.
2. Through 100. Pending...


----------



## PTB

good point,,,let me try and correct that


----------



## poopy

1. Poor grammatical ability.
2. Correcting some, but not all errors.
3. Through 100. Coming soon to a thread near you.


----------



## An3mal

headtheball said:


> I had the same issue. They made me wait and would not accept my UK DL. Lyft had no problem with it.


Hi, I saw that you wrote that Lyft had no problem with it, does that mean that you can sign up with Lyft with a license less than a year old?


----------



## headtheball

An3mal said:


> Hi, I saw that you wrote that Lyft had no problem with it, does that mean that you can sign up with Lyft with a license less than a year old?


I can't promise anything but they let me through.


----------



## An3mal

KGB7 said:


> Two words; "Adobe Photoshop".


I just got a driver license two days ago. Can you help me understand how via Adobe Photoshop please? Thank you!


----------



## uberist

An3mal said:


> I just got a driver license two days ago. Can you help me understand how via Adobe Photoshop please? Thank you!


He may or may not have been implying, that some people who need official looking proof of driving records which may appear to prove that you may have driven in some state for the required time period, Could be fabricated and or scanned and altered in some manner.
This may be done for making movie props Heh...

Thank you for Reaching Out to the online community if you have further need feel free to Reach Out again.


----------



## UberKevPA

European said:


> Hello,
> I am new to Chicago, I am 26 years old and have an European Driver licence since I turn 18.
> I applied for a driver and upload my IL driver licence which is 2 weeks old, with the other car documents and insurance. I got replied that additional info is needed as proof that I've been licensed at least one year.
> Here is part of the email from Uber:
> 
> "
> Please upload one of the three following documents to provide official verification of your driver licensing history:
> 
> 1) A photo of your previous driver's license which lists an acceptable issuance date dating back at least one or three years depending on your age.
> "
> 
> So I upload my European License and today I got this email.
> 
> "Thank you for submitting this information. Uber requires 1+ years of driving experience in the US.
> 
> We are unable to proceed with your background report if your US license is still less than a year old. Feel free to reach out or contact Uber if you have additional concerns."
> 
> I never heard that Uber requires at least 1 year US experience. Is there anything I can do?
> How is the situation with the other companies like Lyft? Should my application success there?
> 
> Thanks!


Not completely unreasonable on Uber's part. Maybe you drove in the UK where they drive on the wrong side of the road. European road signs, road lines etc look very different from what we have in the U.S. The laws are different, too and vary from state to state. A year of U.S. driving experience will help you sort out all those differences that you may not be used to. My 2 cents.


----------



## pfusch

UberKevPA said:


> A year of U.S. driving experience will help you sort out all those differences that you may not be used to.


They don't require you to have "experience" they just want't you to have over a year old driver's license.


----------



## xlornoride

Question. Ive been in prison for the past ten years. Nothing bad just sold a few kilos of coke to high school kids. Now after 10 years my license has expired. Im gonna get a new one as soon as i get out in january.

now my question. Can i use my old license from 2005 to prove i have driven more than a year?? I would hate to lose this great life changing oportunity because of something silly like not having my license for a year.


----------



## shiftydrake

Yeah drive for Uber should have no problem passing their very strict stringent background check


----------



## elelegido

European said:


> I applied for a driver and upload my IL driver licence which is 2 weeks old
> 
> Uber requires 1+ years of driving experience in the US.
> 
> Is there anything I can do?


Yes, wait 50 weeks.


----------

